# IMOM New Policies and Fundraiser for Rescue



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I wanted to announce the end of the IMOM Photo Contest! 

A great deal of money was raised for IMOM so that they can re-open to new applicants, and hopefully help with the sponsorship of some of the ongoing cases (not sure about that-since individual donors seem to fund those). Of course, that won't last long, because as we all know from our own and rescue vetting costs, the $16,000 they got will be good for a few cases-the issue is that regular donors are also having money issues and cannot support the pets in need like they used to. 

But for now, it's a very happy day for Gracie the Golden and her rescue, and the IMOM volunteers. http://www.imom.org/photo-contest/tally.htm She is pretty cute-and now she'll be able to have additional surgeries to help with her issues. http://www.imom.org/photo-contest/entries/151-gracie.htm

Maybe next time a GSD will win! I voted for the ones I saw that were in the running. And thanks to anyone who voted for Annalise! 

Here is a post on their board about their new policies:
http://www.imom.org/community/index.php?showtopic=5075&pid=82322&st=0&#entry82322

Life threatening emergencies only. 

This will only change when people are able to donate regularly enough to ensure that funding is available. Or that's how I look at it.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: IMOM New Policies and $5464 Winners!*

FYI for anyone thinking of recommending IMOM for pets in need. 

Here is a post on their board about their new policies:
http://www.imom.org/community/index.php?showtopic=5075&pid=82322&st=0&#entry82322

Life threatening emergencies only. 

This will only change when people are able to donate regularly enough to ensure that funding is available. Or that's how I look at it.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: IMOM New Policies and $5464 Winners!*

Glad they raised some money but sorry that it wasn't more.







My friend is writing to the rescue with Grace the golden to offer to make diapers for her. She had a cat with very similar issues and she made him diapers and fancy fleece diaper covers.


----------



## Spiritsmam (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: IMOM New Policies and $5464 Winners!*

I work at NC State with the specialist who saw Gracie - I got to meet Gracie who is a really sweet pup - I'm glad they got funding to help her


----------



## Judykaye (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: IMOM New Policies and $5464 Winners!*

I am an IMOM supporter who visits this board also...We lost our beloved GSD, Kayla to DM...she was a wonderful girl...and we will never forget her...

I too, like Jean voted for all the GSD's in the photo contest...and one very special one...Annalaise.....

IMOM is a wonderful organization and if are able to...just visit...some of the ongoing PINs need some moral support and their threads...they are required to post once a week and sometimes no one else ever replies...it sure would be nice to have a couple of folks drop in and say hello...Judy


----------



## dogs_dolls (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: IMOM New Policies and $5464 Winners!*

Sorry to sound like a dope but what is IMOM??? How does one visit the site? Would be happy to do so if you can provide some info. Thanks.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

*IMOM Fundraiser for Rescue*

IMOM is an organization whose mission is to help people who can't afford to pay for their pet's medical bills. The website is http://www.imom.org


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

*IMOM Fundraiser for Rescue*

If not for IMOM (and Jean) darling Fresno would not have felt a nation of support. OGSDR donated one dogs adoption fee to IMOM, and we are now going to do the same with Brutus, as our targeted dog.
: )


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*IMOM Fundraiser for Rescue*

There are some other places that might be able to help...heres one I know of:
http://uan.org/index.cfm?navid=28
UAN Programs


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*IMOM Fundraiser for Rescue*

Paula-that's so neat. And that Fresno fundraising day was wild! They were amazed. 

I sent this by PM to some of the rescue people, then realized that some of you work with other non-profits that might want to participate. I also added information on a section of their forum where they are asking groups to introduce themselves so that they can garner more votes. 

Please pass it on to any other reputable rescues. I figure if you send this out to your adopters and supporters, and ask that they do the same, there is a chance you could get the votes. Worth a chance-and good for anyone who shops online

"Making your list, checking it twice? Dreading going out in the cold and the hustle and bustle to find holiday gifts for everyone on your list?

IMOM can help! This year, you can do all of your shopping online, from the comfort of your home, at the IMOM Shopping Mall:

http://www.imom.org/mall

Since its inception, IMOM has paid out more than a million dollars to vets and pharmacies, and helped more than 1500 pets -- something we could not have achieved without your generosity and support. We'd like to continue our mission, because now, more than ever, in these tough economic times, needy furkids everywhere are reaching out for our help. When you shop at the IMOM mall, you help us continue saving lives. What could be better than that?

But there's more! As animal lovers, it's hard to think of all the homeless animals in rescue groups across the country, especially at holiday time, with their only wish being a home of their own and someone to give their love to. By shopping at the IMOM mall, you can help these animals too. IMOM will donate 25% of total commissions earned through December 31, 2008 to a 501(c)(3) animal welfare organization nominated by our shoppers.

Here's how it works. Just visit the IMOM Shopping Mall at http://www.imom.org/mall When you make a purchase of $10 or more through December 31, you can nominate the 501(c)(3) organization of your choice. The organization with the most nominations will be the winner! Shop as often as you like; each time you shop, you can nominate an organization."

For complete instructions and rules, just click here. http://www.imom.org/mall/how-it-works.htm


http://www.imom.org/community/index.php?showforum=92
IF you want to that way people know they can vote for you! 









Good luck-it would be great to see one of our rescues win!

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: IMOM Fundraiser for Rescue*

I tried to visit the Mall but the link doesn't work. 

maybe they are closed for Thanksgiving


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: IMOM Fundraiser for Rescue*

Pretty sure I fixed the links!

They've added Amazon, Entirely Pets, Only Natural Pet, Petsmart, Stateline Tack. There's a store with a big selection of GSD items. 

THEN, there is more chocolate than I could even imagine was available! So stores other than pet related, like electronics, home and garden, Walmart, etc. 

I figure if people are going to shop online anyway, just use their links to help out at the same time. That's the key though-using their link. 

Feel free to crosspost widely to anyone who is an online shopper!


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: IMOM Fundraiser for Rescue*

Also, if you shop at a store that isn't in their online mall, they are setup in I-Give, so you can shop through that link.


----------

